# The Zune



## eric2006 (Sep 3, 2006)

Has anyone heard about the Zune yet? Microsoft's answer to portable music, it will probably suffer the same flaws as other Microsoft products - too many features, complicated to use, and, well, too Microsoft. Pictures of it look like the HP iPod - a wheel of some sort, with a separate play and back button. Strangely enough, it follows the same layout as an iPod. Nothing new here. The marketing campaign is unique. It features what could be an 8-year-old's animation of a man petting a rabbit. See: https://www.comingzune.com/. 

Read more here:
http://www.gizmodo.com/gadgets/top/microsoft-argos-final-name-the-zune-186359.php

What does everyone else think about this?


----------



## fryke (Sep 3, 2006)

The hp iPod looked exactly like an iPod, btw., because it _was_ an Apple-built iPod with an hp-logo on the back instead of an Apple logo.


----------



## eric2006 (Sep 3, 2006)

I know that - it's just that I don't know the exact generation of that iPod. I do remember seeing one, though, and it had an HP logo (along with an Apple logo).


----------



## Ferdinand (Sep 3, 2006)

Thats soooo Microsoft, too copy everything Apple makes. First Mac OS X, now iPod. Whats next? Will there be an iPC? Like an iMac, but made by Microsoft?
They're really crazy.


----------



## Qion (Sep 3, 2006)

What the hell was that marketing bit/skit/weirdness? Unique, sure, but there's a limit... I guess I was just weirded out. I almost closed my window in self-consciousness. 

I've been watching MS copy Apple for years; I guess I'm just used to it. I'm fine with it right now, however, because Apple has launched themselves so far ahead of Microsoft that there's no way MS could even introduce a parallel product. They're just too far behind.


----------



## lbj (Sep 3, 2006)

whewwwwww . . . 

I thought it was just me. I too felt "uncomfortable" watching that. Maybe we both need therapy...

I was certain the large ogre was going to eat the little "kid" at one point.

And what the hell any of that has to do with a personal music player is beyond me.  Did Microsoft learn nothing from Infinity?


----------



## ApeintheShell (Sep 30, 2006)

Well Microsoft didn't copy the iMac yet but eMachines did http://www.macobserver.com/news/99/august/990820/applesuesemachines.html


----------



## eric2006 (Sep 30, 2006)

ApeintheShell said:


> Well Microsoft didn't copy the iMac yet but eMachines did http://www.macobserver.com/news/99/august/990820/applesuesemachines.html



I'm surprised that no one has created an iMac G5 or G4 rip-off. All the other all-in-ones today look horrible. They must have been scared off..


----------



## powermac (Oct 2, 2006)

Microsoft is market confused, in my opinion. Apple certainly is more culturally radically then MS. Apple appeals to more of the youth culture, and MS is trying to do the same. People don't think of fun when they think of MS products, as they do Apple. 
I think there is enough room on the market for both iPod and Zune, although the iPod will still dominate on the subways in NYC.


----------



## fryke (Oct 2, 2006)

In my opinion, MS doesn't try to be "culturally radical" or to appeal to the "youth culture". Instead, they're simply trying to say: Ours can do what the iPod can - at the same price but with more features. Others sure have tried and failed, but Microsoft certainly has the money to throw at such a project. They might not even _want_ to overthrow the iPod. Just eat enough market share to become profitable at some point in the future. Right now, there isn't _one_ alternative to the iPod. MS thinks iPod is the Coke in need of a Pepsi. And they're probably right. Apple isn't really innovating on the iPod front right now. They're milking a cash cow instead. (Rightfully, in my opinion.)
In order to stay on top, Apple will probably _have_ to add some or other feature to the iPod line in the future, if Zune takes a bite of the market. Right now, Apple's in a "safe" position. They don't _have to_ deliver a "real" iPhone. Because for most iPod customers, no competitor can match the ease of use of iTunes/iPod. So even if a phone comes out with great music support (and quite a few already have, I own a Sony Walkman phone which is great, actually, but doesn't make me want to sell my iPod...), Apple obviously has time to watch the market.

Same for the "real video iPod". Apple watched as "Personal Media Centers" came out. Obviously, those didn't do that great. (There wasn't really _the_ medium you needed on-the-go.) So Apple took advantage of podcasting and video-podcasting. It only gave the iPod the video capabilities it needed. Seriously: 320x240 isn't _that_ great a resolution for portable video. But certainly enough for the occasional music video or the video-podcasts right now.

Of course, Apple themselves are now trying to create the need for a "real" video iPod, i.e. one with a wide screen and higher resolution. By introducing movies to the iTunes Store. I'm not convinced yet that this will really take off. I've still got a couple of hundred DVDs that I'm willing to convert myself to a format for a "real" video iPod. I certainly won't convert them to 320*x, though.


----------



## Canada-Man (Oct 4, 2006)

eric2006 said:


> Has anyone heard about the Zune yet? Microsoft's answer to portable music, it will probably suffer the same flaws as other Microsoft products - too many features, complicated to use, and, well, too Microsoft. Pictures of it look like the HP iPod - a wheel of some sort, with a separate play and back button. Strangely enough, it follows the same layout as an iPod. Nothing new here. The marketing campaign is unique. It features what could be an 8-year-old's animation of a man petting a rabbit. See: https://www.comingzune.com/.
> 
> Read more here:
> http://www.gizmodo.com/gadgets/top/microsoft-argos-final-name-the-zune-186359.php
> ...




About that video with both birds burning: does it mean the Zune will burn, like Dell laptops?


----------



## lbj (Oct 4, 2006)

I hope whoever is coming up with this crap burns....


What's the message?
"Zune, for disturbed individuals"


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 4, 2006)

More about the Zune:
http://www.engadget.com/2006/09/14/microsoft-launches-the-zune/


----------



## Qion (Oct 4, 2006)

It's sooo boring. Tengo sueño mirándolo. 

What do I get that my iPod doesn't have? A slightly larger screen and some limited sharing support with others? Fine. I'll wait for what Apple does.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Oct 9, 2006)

fryke said:


> In my opinion, MS doesn't try to be "culturally radical" or to appeal to the "youth culture". Instead, they're simply trying to say: Ours can do what the iPod can - at the same price but with more features. Others sure have tried and failed, but Microsoft certainly has the money to throw at such a project. They might not even _want_ to overthrow the iPod. Just eat enough market share to become profitable at some point in the future. Right now, there isn't _one_ alternative to the iPod. MS thinks iPod is the Coke in need of a Pepsi. And they're probably right. Apple isn't really innovating on the iPod front right now. They're milking a cash cow instead. (Rightfully, in my opinion.)
> In order to stay on top, Apple will probably _have_ to add some or other feature to the iPod line in the future, if Zune takes a bite of the market. Right now, Apple's in a "safe" position. They don't _have to_ deliver a "real" iPhone. Because for most iPod customers, no competitor can match the ease of use of iTunes/iPod. So even if a phone comes out with great music support (and quite a few already have, I own a Sony Walkman phone which is great, actually, but doesn't make me want to sell my iPod...), Apple obviously has time to watch the market.
> 
> Same for the "real video iPod". Apple watched as "Personal Media Centers" came out. Obviously, those didn't do that great. (There wasn't really _the_ medium you needed on-the-go.) So Apple took advantage of podcasting and video-podcasting. It only gave the iPod the video capabilities it needed. Seriously: 320x240 isn't _that_ great a resolution for portable video. But certainly enough for the occasional music video or the video-podcasts right now.
> ...



While I have no use for a phone that can play MP3s, I would really like to see the iPod and Newton Technologies merge into one product.  I already have the Motorola RAZR V3m, complete with 1.3 megapixel camera and internet integration (web surfing, e-mail, watching streaming movie/news/sports clips).  I'll never use any of these advanced features because the user interface is clunky, and music I can download to the phone must be in protected Microsoft WMA format that ONLY works with THAT phone and no other device, including computers.

What I really want is an iPod/Newton where I can edit contacts, calendars, work with images, transfer files wirelessly (IR is OK), view PDF files (my job requires this), compose letters using my own handwriting or using speech-to-text technology.  I think Apple should, if consumers demand it, offer an iPod with a camera and microphone, however, it should be an OPTION!  Too many people in corporate America use iPods at work for listening to music, and many companies DO NOT allow cameras or any other recording devices in the workplace.  I work for such a company, and have seen many a camera phone confiscated and employees told 'you can have it back after the end of the day - don't bring it back on site again.'


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 10, 2006)

chemistry_geek said:


> Many companies DO NOT allow cameras or any other recording devices in the workplace.  I work for such a company, and hve seen many a camera phone confiscated and employees told 'you can have it back after the end of the day - don't bring it back on site again.'



That sounds like school, where when you use your phone the teacher would confiscate it and return it to you at the end of the day / period.
I never saw/heard/been in a company where they dont allow this!
Where do you work???


----------



## chemistry_geek (Oct 10, 2006)

Ferdinand said:


> That sounds like school, where when you use your phone the teacher would confiscate it and return it to you at the end of the day / period.
> I never saw/heard/been in a company where they dont allow this!
> Where do you work???



A VERY large pharmaceutical company.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 10, 2006)

Ferdinand said:


> That sounds like school, where when you use your phone the teacher would confiscate it and return it to you at the end of the day / period.
> I never saw/heard/been in a company where they dont allow this!
> Where do you work???



Welcome to the real world son. This happens more often than you think.


----------

